# Commitment statement - Victoria



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

What are they looking for in the commitment statement and what defines the success parameter of a commitment statement. Can someone share the commitment statement which has been successful and ASAP as only few invites remain. Pls help me.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

This has been discussed quite a bit in previous threads. Do a search and you should find everything you need.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> This has been discussed quite a bit in previous threads. Do a search and you should find everything you need.


Can't find it buddy and I need to know what are they looking for in the commitment statement in order to make one like that please can you share the thread links


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

noobrex said:


> Can't find it buddy and I need to know what are they looking for in the commitment statement in order to make one like that please can you share the thread links


Obviously you didn't look very hard.

Sample statement (for ACT, but you can obviously apply it to VIC since the requirement is the same): http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/78683-act-commitment-statement.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-victoria-state-sponsorship.html#post669881

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...as-skilled-state-sponsorship-application.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ten-statement-victoria-state-sponsorship.html


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Obviously you didn't look very hard.
> 
> Sample statement (for ACT, but you can obviously apply it to VIC since the requirement is the same): http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/78683-act-commitment-statement.html
> 
> ...


Sorry buddy it seems i did not go through well enough, thanks for providing these.


----------

